
Toys ‘R’ Us Brings Temporary Foreign Workers to U.S. To Move Jobs Overseas - nols
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/30/us/toys-r-us-brings-temporary-foreign-workers-to-us-to-move-jobs-overseas.html
======
djb_hackernews
The H1-B system is broken and abused (and probably not even needed by some
figures.)

However, that is probably by design and all we have are well financed
campaigns to expand it and no one trying to rethink it...

~~~
mikeyouse
It's a shame that the companies abusing the visa programs are actively hurting
the 'future of America' or however you want to think about it. Stories like
this really make it easy to demonize all visa-holders and are a compelling
anecdote against expanding access.

------
mrpippy
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10300461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10300461)

~~~
dang
Thanks! NYT up to its title-swapping tricks there.

------
dckelley
I wish more was done to crack down on how H1-B visas are doled out. There is a
limited cap and the fact that outsourcing firms fill up most of the slots is
just an abuse of the system.

